# Looking for beekeeping photos for our wounded warrior workshop on beginner beekeeping



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

(I have this posted on 2 facebook groups, so my apology if you have already seen this elsewhere)...

We live in an area with a large amount of active and retired military personnel. Our local bee club has been working on a beginner beekeeping program that is geared toward veterans or other people who may have PTSD or have physical limitations like loss of limb due to their service to our country. We think that backyard beekeeping can be a way for them reconnect with nature and be an enjoyable hobby that will help them on their way to recovery.

We are at the stage to produce a pamphlet that details the program and find ourselves without any photographs that depict how people with physical limitations/artificial limbs can still successfully keep bees. I'm wondering if there are any of you out there with such limitations that would like to share a photo of yourself with your beehives. We are looking for photos with all hive types: Langstroth, Long Hive and Topbar Hive.

I have an artificial hip and keep bees in a topbar hive, but my limitation can't be conveyed by a photo. Is there anyone who would like to share? If we decide to use your photo, I will message you for express permission.


----------



## smokin_trout (May 27, 2014)

I cannot help you with the pictures, but if you're working with Veterans, I would like to get you some kind of donation to help out.


----------



## bigtex (Nov 17, 2014)

I also have both of my hips and knees totally in titanium & plastic. No visible limitation until you see me walking. I will be glad to send 1 complete hive set up to any disabled vet that would like to get involved in bee keeping.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the offers to help the veterans get started in beekeeping. We plan to ask the larger bee suppliers to help with donation this spring. Virginia also has a grant program to help any beekeeper get started and we hope to tap into that fund as well. The Virginia state fund takes a while to send out a reimbursement check, so we don't always count on that as a means to pay for the equipment. I will check with our club treasurer to see if we can accept donations for this project. We are registered as a non-profit organization so I believe donations would be tax-deductible.

There seems to be a large interest in others doing this on a national scale. I've had a few people contact me on the facebook post. West Virginia seems to be the state making the most noise about it and they have state funds to keep it going. Let's hope we can get similar programs going in all the states.

We still are in need of photos for the pamphlet, so please post any that you might have.


----------

